# I turned my N73 into N73 ME



## ajayashish (Jan 14, 2007)

I was thinking of doing this for a long time but was not getting that strength to play with my 20k+ stuff .... but finally yesterday i turned my N73 into N73 ME... well there were some differences and the main difference was the GREEN THEME which comes inbuild with ME and also the music player which is more enhansed in ME series... 

The over all sould quality and player software has increased a lot and it is working great now... 

So the main changes were:

1. Idle Screen with new clock.
2. New Main Menu Music Icon.
3. New Default Themes.
4. New Music Player with Album Art.
5. Music Player audio settings (Stereo widening is super cool!!!)
6. Music Player Visualization - Oscilloscope
7. Music Player Visualization - Spectrum
8. Firmware Version: 3.0638.0.0.30


Procedure 

Well i used 2 softwares for this 1. Nemesis Multi Flasher (to change the pid) and Nokia Phone updater (to install the firmware)

Before you decide to update your Nokia N73 to the Music Edition, know that this may void your warranty and you run the risk of breaking your phone. Is it worth taking the risk? Find out first what to expect in the new Nokia N73 Music Edition 

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/3451/1ea8.jpg

1. Idle Screen with new clock.
2. New Main Menu Music Icon.

*img383.imageshack.us/img383/8075/2tu0.jpg

3. New Default Themes.
4. New Music Player with Album Art.

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/8237/3sn8.jpg

5. Music Player audio settings (Stereo widening is super cool!!!)
6. Music Player Visualization - Oscilloscope

*img385.imageshack.us/img385/6881/4jr1.jpg

7. Music Player Visualization - Spectrum
8. Firmware Version: 3.0638.0.0.30

 this is how to update the firmware:


Connect your phone and wait for Windows to install the drivers.
Open Nemesis Service Suite and click “Scan for new device” on the right-upper part of the window
Click on the icon “Phone info”
Click on “Scan”
Change the product code to *0539343 (this is for N73 ME only)* and mark the case “Enable”.
Press “Write”, and your phone’s product code will be changed (you might think that nothing happened, because the phone is still in normal mode, and the changing of the product code only takes a couple of seconds, but don’t worry, the product code changed !).
Close Nemesis Service Suite and run the Nokia Software Update.
Make sure not to touch the cable or the phone while your phone is updating or else you will break it!
That’s it! When you restart your phone, it should now be the Nokia N73 Music Edition!


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 14, 2007)

Many people have been doing this. Cannot understand why does not Nokia officially support enhancing the device as no hardware changes are required, its all a game of the Firmware. 

Does anybody have any idea about the difference between 3250 Xpress Music and the normal 3250?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2007)

Good.. btw the only difference is the firmware...


----------



## Stick (Jan 14, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> Many people have been doing this. Cannot understand why does not Nokia officially support enhancing the device as no hardware changes are required, its all a game of the Firmware.
> 
> Does anybody have any idea about the difference between 3250 Xpress Music and the normal 3250?



If it happend than who will buy N73ME just for Color and spend 2-3k more than N73


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 14, 2007)

well very frankly N73 and N73ME are same and the price is justified... N73 ME comes with 2GB memory card and a Audio Remote Handsfree... which combined costs around 3 to 4 k


----------



## arunks (Jan 14, 2007)

hey can u plz tell me from where and how did u changed it..

and also i have n70

how can i cahnge it to n70 ME ...will it end my warranty..

i worry abt warranty as i have bought it recently


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2007)

It ll void ur warranty.. U need to change ur pid to that of a n70me and update its firmware using nokia software updater


----------



## arunks (Jan 14, 2007)

i was also thinking abt nokia software updater...

but plz tell me what is pid..is it phoneid

and tell me why is it different if the hardware in n70 and n70ME is same and only firmware is different as mentioned in starting posts on this thread....

how can i change my phones pid..

and is it sure that it will void my phones warranty

@pathiks

is there any way to change and without voiding warranty


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 14, 2007)

i don;t really care abt warenty as i know that i am doing nothing to the phone... all i am doing is updating the software... if i ever had to go to the service center then i will change the Pid again to the one it was


----------



## assasin (Jan 14, 2007)

^^^ Dude how did u change the pid and how did u knowthe pid of N73ME??
I wanna change my 5500 to 5500ME.Plz help


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 14, 2007)

guys... i have recieved almost 10 pm in past 30 mins for the procedure... i have no problem helping u do this bad thing but remember i am not to blame of anything goes wrong and remember u will have to play with ur Flash memory u change ur pid


----------



## arunks (Jan 14, 2007)

hey just tell me is there any benefit to change my n70 to n70 ME

as u said changing n73 to n73ME gives extended musicplayer


will n70ME also provide some additional facilities than my simple n70


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2007)

the n70me firmware is better than the n70 one.. Music might be better 2..


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 14, 2007)

i only know that nokia has improved in music software in the music series... so i upgraded it


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2007)

and yeah u can always change ur pid back to that of a n70 but in case the software update goes wrong then u cant do nething


----------



## arunks (Jan 14, 2007)

@pathiks

do u know pid for nokia n70ME indian version.......

plz help me
__________
i found these

Nokia N70 Music Edition Product Codes

0536418 Euro-1 / Music edition
0539211 France / Music edition
0539212 ALPS / Music edition
0539213 Euro-2 / Music edition
0539214 Turkey / Music edition
0539216 South Africa / Music edition
0539218 Scandinavia / Music edition
0539221 Baltian / Music edition
0539222 Russian / Music edition
0539224 Ukraine / Music edition
0539226 CIS, Bulgaria / Music edition
0539229 Hun, Czech, Slov / Music edition
0539232 Balkans / Music edition
0539233 Greece/Cyprus / Music edition
0539237 Lebanon / Music edition
0539240 GULF / Music edition
0539242 Israel / Music edition
0539243 Romania / Music edition
0539244 Belarus/Moldova / Music edition
0543026 MEA1 / Music edition
0543027 MEA2 / Music edition 

but no indian code is there


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 14, 2007)

^^^ before changing find out will the update really help u or not


----------



## arunks (Jan 14, 2007)

yes i was searching for that but all in vain..

plz anybdy tell me what will be benefit i get if i upgrade to n70me firmwaire


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice job man. But your warrenty is void.


----------



## nik_for_you (Jan 16, 2007)

from where to download this nokia software upgrader and all???
wil it work with 6233???


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 16, 2007)

Go to nokia.com/softwareupdater

You can check on that page if your phone is supported.


----------



## gdatuk (Jan 17, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> @pathiks
> 
> do u know pid for nokia n70ME indian version.......
> 
> ...



why do we need specific country codes? my fone (n70) is a finlad make...can i just use the Euro code or any other country code???


----------



## assasin (Jan 17, 2007)

@arunks  Dude from where did u get the pids.Plz help me,i want the pid of Nokia 5500 Music Edition.


----------



## montsa007 (Jan 17, 2007)

well 5500 is a sport edition and not music edition only 3 fones are music edition currently
n70
n73
and n91
__________
in any manner nokia people damn care abt the warranty if the fone goes to the service centre its stuck for a month so its useless
and if i revert it back to the original n73 wholl know what i have done?

nokia people arent so smart to know what we do neways i own a n90 so no updates 4 me and all this is useless


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 17, 2007)

well i have tried but the phone never comes back to the old pid... so if u care of warrenty it is void when u change that... it will never revert back to the one it came with...


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 17, 2007)

montsa007 said:
			
		

> well 5500 is a sport edition and not music edition only 3 fones are music edition currently
> n70
> n73
> and n91


 
Your information is not entirely correct.

There are four Music Edition phones.

Nokia N70 Music Edition.
Nokia N73 Music Edition.
Nokia 5300 XpressMusic.
Nokia 3250 XpressMusic.

I think you are considering N91 8GB edition as a music phone, it has dedicated Music Keys, but these are the special Music Edition phones.


----------



## arunks (Jan 17, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> well i have tried but the phone never comes back to the old pid... so if u care of warrenty it is void when u change that... it will never revert back to the one it came with...



hey i have read in many forums..may be in also that whose link i sent to u by pm..

there was written by many users that they succesfully changed their pid to original ones..

may be u can try agian
__________


			
				assasin said:
			
		

> @arunks  Dude from where did u get the pids.Plz help me,i want the pid of Nokia 5500 Music Edition.




hey buddy  i searched google a lot and visited many many forums sites pages and then i found it on one forum...

5500's pids are not there..

i can try to search these for u.

i can only try and so cant assure u of successfully finding them...
ok ?
__________
here are few more n70 music edition pids

Music Edition
0539266 Apac1
0539272 Philippines
0539273 Australia
0539353 New Zealand
0539275 Indonesia
0539276 India, Vietnam
0539270 Thailand


and I have found INDIAN pid also ...


----------



## nik_for_you (Jan 17, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> Your information is not entirely correct.
> 
> There are four Music Edition phones.
> 
> ...



add 6233 Music Edition also..


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 17, 2007)

^^ Music Edition is different and Xpress Music is different. Xpress Music is a new series of music phones by Nokia to rival Sony Ericsson's Walkman range of music phones. This series currently consists of 5300 Xpress Music and 3250 Xpress Music. More phones will be coming soon. Future Xpress Music phones will be completely new models built specifically to be part of this series. Unlike Music Edition phones which are just spruced up versions of existing phones.


----------



## assasin (Jan 17, 2007)

@arunks thnx

I hav updated my  5500 firmware to 3.55 from 3.18.Sound quality has inceased a lot,specially bass.


----------



## blueshift (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks ajayashish. 
Bu please mention the source.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 18, 2007)

Well yes... thanks for mentioning that but that is not the actual sourse even.... 

Anyways i confirmed from a friend of mine who is in Nokia support... he said the PID never reverts back to original and even if it does... it is tracable that it has changed


----------



## montsa007 (Jan 18, 2007)

arey yar stop it
these are the following music fones by nokia
n70
n73
n91
3250
and 5300 or its 5200 nothin else so don ask gain 4 convertin a 1100 to a music edition
ppl think music edition is a firmware that fits all fones and every fone has a music edition so i hope the confusion is cleared


----------



## nik_for_you (Jan 19, 2007)

^^ if i want to convert 3310 then????


----------



## arunks (Jan 19, 2007)

@nik_for_you
it is easy
just sell and exchange it with a new music edition phone

)))))


----------



## montsa007 (Jan 20, 2007)

@arunks
funny man, a real appreciable answer


----------



## fadarico (Feb 7, 2007)

HELLO

any one help with 5500 Sport I need the pid that support Arabic plz help.....

thanx in advance


----------



## fadarico (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey guys as I was searching for my 5500 PIDs I found these but mine

plz still asking for help


6630 RM-1 Standard Edition Euro
========================

0518104 France
0518141 France
0517773 Euro1
0630780 Euro1
0518190 Euro1
0518191 Euro1
0518119 Switzerland
0518144 Switzerland
0518120 Italy
0518145 Italy
0518142 Ger_Tur
0518117 Ger_Tur
0518118 Alps
0518143 Alps
0518121 Scandinavia1
0516982 Scandinavia1
0518122 Scandinavia2
0518146 Scandinavia2
0518123 Iceland
0518147 Iceland
0518124 Benelux1
0518148 Benelux1
0518149 Benelux2
0518125 Benelux2
0518168 Hebrew
0518107 Hebrew
0518138 CIS
0518163 CIS
0518126 Estonia
0518150 Estonia
0518127 Latvia
0518151 Latvia
0518128 Lithuania
0518152 Lithuania
0518129 Poland
0518153 Poland
0518130 Czech_Slovakia
0518154 Czech_Slovakia
0518131 Hungary
0518155 Hungary
0518132 Croatia
0518156 Croatia
0518157 Slovenia
0518133 Slovenia
0518134 Romania
0518159 Romania
0518135 Turkey
0518160 Turkey
0518136 Spain
0518161 Spain
0518137 Portugal
0518162 Portugal
0518105 Greece
0518166 Greece
0518167 RUSSIA
0518106 RUSSIA
0519362 RUSSIA
0519363 RUSSIA
0518139 Bulgaria
0518164 Bulgaria
0518140 Serbia
0518165 Serbia
0518108 Arabic
0518169 Arabic
0518192 Arabic
0518193 Arabic

6630 RM-1 Music Edition Euro
=====================

0527820 FRANCE MUSIC LIME GREEN
0527821 FRANCE MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0529313 FRANCE MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY
0527803 EURO 1 MUSIC LIME GREEN
0527804 EURO 1 MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0528324 EURO 1 MUSIC GREY
0529305 EURO 1 MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY
0527801 ITALY MUSIC LIME GREEN
0527802 ITALY MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0529304 ITALY MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY
0527806 GERMANY3 MUSIC LIME GREEN
0527807 GERMANY3 MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0529306 GERMANY3 MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY
0527810 ALPS MUSIC LIME GREEN
0527811 ALPS MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0529308 ALPS MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY
0527822 SCAND 1 MUSIC LIME GREEN
0527823 SCANDINAVIA 1 MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0529314 SCANDINAVIA 1 MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY
0527818 BENELUX1 MUSIC LIME GREEN
0527819 BENELUX1 MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0529312 BENELUX1 MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY
0529681 ESTONIA MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0529682 LATVIA MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0529683 LITHUANIA MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0529582 POLAND MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY
0529583 POLAND MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0527814 TURKEY MUSIC LIME GREEN
0527815 TURKEY MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0529310 TURKEY MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY
0527812 SPAIN MUSIC LIME GREEN
0527813 SPAIN MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0529309 SPAIN MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY
0527808 PORTUGAL MUSIC LIME GREEN
0527809 PORTUGAL MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0529307 PORTUGAL MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY
0529584 GREECE MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY
0529585 GREECE MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0527816 RUSSIA MUSIC LIME GREEN
0527817 RUSSIA MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0529311 RUSSIA MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY
0529971 BULGARIA MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY
0529970 SERBIA MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY
0527824 ARABIC MUSIC LIME GREEN
0527825 ARABIC MUSIC RUSTIC RED
0529315 ARABIC MUSIC ALUMINIUM GREY

N70 RM-84 Standard Edition Euro
========================

0522157 Euro-1 / Stainless Silver & Black
0523737 Euro-1 / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0523980 France / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0523982 France / Stainless Silver & Black
0523985 Alps / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0523986 Alps / Stainless Silver & Black
0523987 Euro-2 / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0523988 Euro-2 / Stainless Silver & Black
0523989 Turkey / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0523990 Turkey / Stainless Silver & Black
0523991 South africa / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0523992 South africa / Stainless Silver & Black
0523993 Scandinavia / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0523994 Scandinavia / Stainless Silver & Black
0524005 Baltian / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0524006 Baltian / Stainless Silver & Black
0524007 Russian / Stainless Silver & Black
0524008 Russian / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0524009 CIS, Bulgaria / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0524010 CIS, Bulgaria / Stainless Silver & Black
0524086 Ukraine / Stainless Silver & Black
0524088 Ukraine / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0524089 Romania / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0524091 Romania / Stainless Silver & Black
0524090 Hungary, Czech, Slovakia & Poland / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0524092 Hungary, Czech, Slovakia & Poland / Stainless Silver & Black
0524099 Balkans / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0524100 Balkans / Stainless Silver & Black
0524105 Greece & Cyprus / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0524106 Greece & Cyprus / Stainless Silver & Black
0524107 Lebanon / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0524108 Lebanon / Stainless Silver & Black
0524109 Gulf / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0524110 Gulf / Stainless Silver & Black
0524111 Israel / Ivory Pearl & Aubergine
0524112 Israel / Stainless Silver & Black
0533531 Euro-1 / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533652 France / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533653 Alps / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533654 Euro-2 / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533655 Turkey / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533677 South africa / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533681 Scandinavia / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533682 Baltian / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533691 Russian / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533694 Ukraine / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533695 CIS, Bulgaria / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533696 Hungary, Czech, Slovakia & Poland / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533699 Balkans / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533700 Greece & Cyprus / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533702 Lebanon / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533703 Gulf / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533704 Israel / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh
0533705 Romania / Black and Stainless Silver - refresh

N70 RM-84 Music Edition Euro
=====================

0536418 Euro-1 / Music edition
0539211 France / Music edition
0539212 ALPS / Music edition
0539213 Euro-2 / Music edition
0539214 Turkey / Music edition
0539216 South Africa / Music edition
0539218 Scandinavia / Music edition
0539221 Baltian / Music edition
0539222 Russian / Music edition
0539224 Ukraine / Music edition
0539226 CIS, Bulgaria / Music edition
0539229 Hun, Czech, Slov / Music edition
0539232 Balkans / Music edition
0539233 Greece/Cyprus / Music edition
0539237 Lebanon / Music edition
0539240 GULF / Music edition
0539242 Israel / Music edition
0539243 Romania / Music edition
0539244 Belarus/Moldova / Music edition
0543026 MEA1 / Music edition
0543027 MEA2 / Music edition


n73
#0527009: RM-133 CUST.TRX EURO 1 (Deep Plum)
#0529568: RM-133 CUST.TRX FRANCE (Deep Plum)
#0529569: RM-133 CUST.TRX ALPS (Deep Plum)
#0529602: RM-133 CUST.TRX EURO 2 (Deep Plum)
#0529603: RM-133 CUST.TRX TURKEY (Deep Plum)
#0529604: RM-133 CUST.TRX SOUTH AFRICA (Deep Plum)
#0529605: RM-133 CUST.TRX SCANDINAVIA (Deep Plum)
#0529606: RM-133 CUST.TRX BALTIAN (Deep Plum)
#0529607: RM-133 CUST.TRX RUSSIAN (Deep Plum)
#0529608: RM-133 CUST.TRX UKRAINE (Deep Plum)
#0529609: RM-133 CUST.TRX CIS (Deep Plum)
#0529780: RM-133 CUST.TRX HUNGARY (Deep Plum)
#0529781: RM-133 CUST.TRX BALKANS (Deep Plum)
#0529782: RM-133 CUST.TRX GREECE (Deep Plum)
#0529784: RM-133 CUST.TRX LEBANON (Deep Plum)
#0529785: RM-133 CUST.TRX GULF (Deep Plum)
#0529786: RM-133 CUST.TRX ISRAEL (Deep Plum)
#0529787: RM-133 CUST.TRX ROMANIA (Deep Plum)
#0529789: RM-133 CUST.TRX ISRAEL (Met Red)
#0529790: RM-133 CUST.TRX EURO 1 (Met Red)
#0529792: RM-133 CUST.TRX EURO 2 (Met Red)
#0529793: RM-133 CUST.TRX TURKEY (Met Red)
#0529794: RM-133 CUST.TRX BALKANS (Met Red)
#0529795: RM-133 CUST.TRX UKRAINE (Met Red)
#0529796: RM-133 CUST.TRX GREECE (Met Red)
#0529797: RM-133 CUST.TRX CIS (Met Red)
#0529799: RM-133 CUST.TRX HUNGARY (Met Red)
#0529801: RM-133 CUST.TRX ROMANIA (Met Red)
#0529803: RM-133 CUST.TRX GULF (Met Red)
#0529804: RM-133 CUST.TRX BALTIAN (Met Red)
#0529805: RM-133 CUST.TRX FRANCE (Met Red)
#0529806: RM-133 CUST.TRX ALPS (Met Red)
#0529807: RM-133 CUST.TRX SOUTH AFRICA (Met Red)
#0529809: RM-133 CUST.TRX SCANDINAVIA (Met Red)
#0529810: RM-133 CUST.TRX LEBANON (Met Red)
#0529811: RM-133 CUST.TRX RUSSIAN (Met Red)
#0537287: RM-133 CUST.TRX BELARUS MOLDOVA (Met Red)
#0537288: RM-133 CUST.TRX BELARUS MOLDOVA (Deep Plum)

EURO 1: English, Italian, German, French, Spanish, Portugues - Nokia N73 (01)
EURO 2: English, Dutch, Italian, German, French, Turkish - Nokia N73 (02)








Pour le N80 :

0522206 FRANCE Smooth Stainless
0526959 ALPS Smooth Stainless
0526961 TURKEY Pearl Black
0526963 SOUTH AFRICA Smooth Stainless
0526965 TURKEY Smooth Stainless
0526966 SCANDINAVIA Smooth Stainless
0526967 BALTIAN Smooth Stainless
0526969 RUSSIA Smooth Stainless
0526970 UKRAINE Smooth Stainless
0526971 CIS, BULGARIA Smooth Stainless
0526972 EURO 3 Smooth Stainless
0526973 BALKANS Smooth Stainless
0526974 GREECE, CYPRUS Smooth Stainless
0526975 LEBANON Smooth Stainless
0526976 GULF Smooth Stainless
0526978 ROMANIA Smooth Stainless
0527391 FRANCE Pearl Black
0527392 ALPS Pearl Black
0527396 SOUTH AFRICA Pearl Black
0527397 SCANDINAVIA Pearl Black
0527475 BALTIAN Pearl Black
0527476 RUSSIA Pearl Black
0527477 UKRAINE Pearl Black
0527478 CIS, BULGARIA Pearl Black
0527479 EURO 3 Pearl Black
0527480 BALKANS Pearl Black
0527481 GREECE, CYPRUS Pearl Black
0527482 LEBANON Pearl Black
0527483 GULF Pearl Black
0527485 ROMANIA Pearl Black
0529378 EURO 1 Smooth Stainless
0529379 EURO 2 Smooth Stainless
0529380 EURO 2 Pearl Black
0529381 EURO 1 Pearl Black
0536095 MOLDOVIA, BELARUS Smooth Stainless
0536096 MOLDOVIA, BELARUS Pearl Black


----------



## rajan567 (Feb 10, 2007)

hi, my frnd is using n73........can u help me in changing my frndz n73 to n73m...............


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 17, 2007)

hi i want to upgate my N73ME to latest firmware so if i change my product code will my handset warrany broken ?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2007)

yup


----------



## yogi_7272 (Feb 17, 2007)

a bit off topic .. but recently got nokia n 73 me .. 
i also have k750i .. 

 but the music playback of k750i is better than n73 .. 

also is there any setting for increasing the volume on n73 other than volume keys.. ?  
any third party soft for music playback ?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2007)

yea.... oggplay... ultramp3... there r many...


----------



## yogi_7272 (Feb 17, 2007)

ok i will try ultra mp 3 

but i was really disappointed seeing ..n73 perform less than k750i in  headset music playback department ..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

well i dont think so.. N73 is better than k750i...


----------



## yogi_7272 (Feb 18, 2007)

i got both these phones with me now   . . well just my opinion ..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

well i hav compared these 2 fones myself... jus my opinion 2...


----------



## fadarico (Feb 21, 2007)

So it's just openions I think it is bcuz of the ear peaces cuz the original earphones that come with the K750 sucks I advice to check it with other ear peaces as the one that came with 3250 it is COOOOOOOOL


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 22, 2007)

N73ME is really rocking i have updated its firmware and compared the music playback with my friends K790 and N73ME is much louder than K790


----------



## yogi_7272 (Feb 22, 2007)

louder through what ..?  through external speakers or  thorough headset ?


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 22, 2007)

hey whats basic difference in Xpress Music and ME editions


----------

